# 93650  & 93600



## seestarz (Apr 22, 2010)

Can you bill 96000 (Bundle of His Recording) along with 93650 (AV Node Ablation)? The patient has Medicare.


----------



## jtuominen (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there--

When I run those two codes through our scrubber I don't get any CCI edits. I have billed these together in the past too. Usually when I bill these two codes the MD performed a study of the bundle of His only (93600) (therefore not performing a full EP study) and then performs an AV Node ablation (93650). It makes sense that the doctor is doing these two procedures together because he is checking how the electrical impulses travel between the bundle of His and the AV node which is carries electrical impulses from the atrium down the ventricular septum into the ventricles so that they contract.


----------

